

Ask HN: What are the best audio tracks/podcast worth listening? - hotshot

I am not talking about music and stuff. I am talking about interviews old and new, podcast, speeches, lectures and all these stuff worth listening.
======
jon_eckstein
Radiolab, planet money, snap judgement, ted radio hour, on the media

